# FS/FT: Polypterus bichir lapradei 10-16 icnhes



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling some of my 14-16 inches lapradei for $100. I also have a 10" for $60. Trade for large snakehead or a 8"-12"+ jardini arowana or large 15"+ florida gar

Not the exact fish in the pic but it's look the same. It's just hard for me to take pics of the exact fish.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's an awesome price! Too bad.. no room to house em! =(
BUMP!


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

I'd be all over this but my 180 bichir tank is reaching critical mass. If they're still available when I come down for snakehead I may not be able to help myself!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Illbuyourcatfish said:


> I'd be all over this but my 180 bichir tank is reaching critical mass. If they're still available when I come down for snakehead I may not be able to help myself!


Lol! I might sell one of my blue emperor snakehead soon.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone...? Bump!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpy bumpy bumpy


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump!!!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got back and another bump


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

bump for really good looking and healthy bichirs!

need to come by still to check out your tank.. and take my cat fish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

jm. said:


> bump for really good looking and healthy bichirs!
> 
> need to come by still to check out your tank.. and take my cat fish


I think you should. I have to check your tank too.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a big red pike chcild if ur interested


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

No trade for cichlids expect pbass (No tems) large ebjd


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!! Trade for large snakehead or a 8"-12"+ jardini arowana


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

10" lap is on hold. 16" still available.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

14" is sold. Still got the 16" and 10".


----------

